# Geheime Spion-Sub-CPU in allen Intel CPUs ?!



## mad-onion (16. Juni 2016)

Leute, haltet euch fest.. 

Ich kann es immernoch kaum glauben was ich soeben auf fudzilla gelesen habe. Da aber der April bereits vorbei ist, glaube ich nicht an einen verspäteten Aprilscherz.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist wohl mindestens seit der Core2-Generation im Die einer *"jeden" Intel x86-CPU* ein für User unzugänglicher und nach der Core2-Generation nicht mehr deaktivierbarer weiterer Prozessor integriert, der selbst im Sleep-Modus noch aktiv ist.

Er soll einen Remotezugriff auf sämtlichen an das System angeschlossenen Speicher haben und eine eigene TCP/IP Anbindung haben, die an jeder Firewall vorbeikommt weil nichtmal die eigentliche CPU mitbekommt was das kleine Teufelchen so treibt. 
Das ganze soll wohl völlig unabhängig vom installierten Betriebssystem funktionieren. 
Wenn das stimmen sollte, hat jeder Besitzer eines Rechners mit Intel-CPU einen nicht deaktivierbaren Spion mit Root-Zugriff und eigener Internetverbindung an Board..  

Aber überzeugt euch gerne selbst, indem ihr euch den Originalartikel durchlest.

Mein Fazit: sollte das so stimmen, werde ich umgehend auf AMD umsteigen, völlig egal ob Zen noch dauert.. nicht mit mir!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: sollte das so stimmen, werde ich umgehend auf AMD umsteigen, völlig egal ob Zen noch dauert.. nicht mit mir!



Und du glaubst ernsthaft das ändert was an der Situation?
Es ist völlig wurscht welche Hardware und welche Software du verwendest - sobald der PC mit dem Internet verbunden ist können entsprechende Gruppen/Organisationen zugreifen wenn sie es wollen. Die einzige Methode davor sicher zu sein ist das LAN-Kabel zu ziehen und alle W-LAN-Module zu zerstören (nicht: nur abschalten...). Das ist seit vielen vielen Jahren so (es hat einen Grund, warum WIRKLICH wichtige Systeme naturgemäß physikalisch keinen Internetzugang haben), von daher überrascht mich dieses Detail jetzt eigentlich kein bisschen.


----------



## GameKing88 (16. Juni 2016)

Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Juni 2016)

Hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen?
Soweit ich meinen Englischkenntnissen trauen kann, wurde da lediglich eine potenzielle Sicherheitslücke im Verschlüsselungsmechanismus der Advanced Management Technology gefunden. Eben eine Funktion, die sehr systemnahe Fernwartungs-, Sicherheits- und Systemüberwachungsfunktionen bietet.

Intel(R) Active-Management-Technik (Intel(R) AMT)

-> Intel ist hier gefragt, diese Sicherheitslücke zu stopfen, da sie für lokal unbemerkbare Rootkit-Attacken genutzt werden kann - ob von staatlicher oder krimineller Seite sei mal dahingestellt. Und AMT ist auch nur bei vPro-kompatiblen und bestimmten Sockel 2011(-3)-PCHs vorhanden. Jedenfalls kann diese Meldung Endkunden relativ egal sein.


----------



## mad-onion (16. Juni 2016)

wie gesagt "wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe"...
Mir geht es nicht darum ob jemand etwas zu verbergen hat, sondern dass der Kunde weder darüber informiert wird, noch ein Besitzer sich entscheiden kann, ob diese für den Endverbraucher völlig unsinnige Funktion ein oder ausgeschaltet sein soll. 
Wenn ich also sowas an Board habe, es nicht deaktivieren kann und dann auch noch eine Sicherheitslücke darin ist, hat niemand eine Chance sich davor zu schützen, ungeachtet ob man sich darüber bewusst ist oder eben nicht. 
Außerdem ist das aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen absolutes NoGo! Ich will selbst entscheiden ob und wem ich wie auch immer geartete Informationen gebe oder verweigere. Ich erkläre mich nicht einfach damit einverstanden oder resigniere "weil es ja eh überall geschieht". 
Das ist ja wie beim "fünf Affen Experiment" 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0UHGrentU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.. 
  alle anderen machen es so, dann mich ich es eben nach.. Sind wir Affen?!
NICHTS ist OK, nur weil Alle es tun!


----------



## efdev (16. Juni 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.



beste aussage


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Ich will selbst entscheiden ob und wem ich wie auch immer geartete Informationen gebe oder verweigere.



Das Problem daran ist, dass du wenn du das durchziehst dich komplett aus der schönen neuen Welt absondern musst.  kein Internet, kein PC, kein Handy, nichts. 

Man kanns zwar ganz gut eingrenzen dass es (noch) keine Überhand nimmt wenn man die ganz bösen Dinge meidet (und sich beispielsweise von sozialen Netzwerken fernhält) aber prinzipiell wird heutzutage von allem und jedem Daten gesammelt bis der Arzt kommt.

Da wird immer gesagt "wir werten nix aus" aber nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen:
Die Großmutter meiner Lebensgefährtin wohnt gegenüber von einem Matratzenladen. Als die Frau Geburtstag hatte gabs Sonntags halt Kaffee/Kuchen und mein Schwiegervater hat weil da Sonntags Platz ist vor dem Matratzengeschäft geparkt. Das hat ausgereicht, dass er die Woche darauf Matratzenwerbung von allen Seiten bekommen hat - sein handy lag nämlich im Auto vergessen auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Matratzenladen. Aber da wird selbstverständlich nichts ausgewertet.
Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Juni 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.



na dann poste doch mal deinen Verlauf hier


----------



## joel3214 (17. Juni 2016)

Diese ganzen Leute mit ihrem ich habe nix zu verbergen .....
Gebt mir  15 min mit eurem Pc und ihr habt keinen Job und keine Frau mehr....

P.s: Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat. warum hast du dein Pw nicht in der Signatur ist doch egal oder nicht?


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2016)

Auf AMD-Plattformen gibts genau so Anti-Theft, TPM, etc...
Ansonsten gäbs keinen Business-PC oder Notebook mit AMD-Bestückung.


----------



## LP96 (17. Juni 2016)

@OP
Wenn du da Intel nicht vertraust, dann solltest du auch nicht AMD CPUs nehmen, die haben nämlich ähnliche Funktionen integriert. 
Heißt halt nicht, wie bei Intel, Management Engine, sondern Platform Security Processor und ist für genau die selben Einsatzwecke konzipiert, wie meine Vorredner schon sagten. Und das ganze hat halt auch Sicherheitslücken, die man dann ausnutzen kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2016)

Die gute alte Steckdosenleiste mildert diese Probleme. Zumindest Nachts und während meines 14-Stunden-Arbeitstages.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (17. Juni 2016)

In dem Artikel geht es nur darum das die Management Engine in Intel CPUs eine Sicherheitslücke ist, die, wenn richtig ausgenutzt, ziemlich "mächtig" ist.
Da steht nichts von einer geheimen Spion-Sub-CPU.
In dem Artikel steht ja noch nicht mal wie wahrscheinlich eine Nutzung dieser Vulnerability ist.
Fazit:
Intel CPUs haben eine potenzielle Schwachstelle. Wow. Viele Infos. Hauptsache über Intel meckern, aber am besten selbst Windows nutzen


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (17. Juni 2016)

Wenn ihr Lust könnt ihr euch mal Videos von Sebastian Schreiber anschauen. Sehr informativ und verständlich erklärt.
z. B. Live Hacking: So brechen Hacker in IT-Netze ein @ITandBusinessDE - YouTube


----------



## -Ultima- (17. Juni 2016)

Das alles ist schon so alt... da würde ich mir mehr Gedanken um 5Eyes&Co machen.



> Obwohl die verschiedenen Verfahren aber seit mehr als sechs Jahren in  mehreren Millionen Rechnern zum Einsatz kommen, scheint bisher noch kein  Nutzer oder Administrator verdächtige Kommunikation im Ethernet oder  WLAN entdeckt zu haben.


Spekulationen um geheime Hinterturen in Intel-Chipsatzen |
        c't Magazin


----------



## aloha84 (17. Juni 2016)

Geheime Spion-Sub-CPU in allen Intel CPUs ?!


.....na da hat doch bestimmt das Plutonium-Imperium die Finger im Spiel!


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. Juni 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.




Darauf kann ich nur damit antworten


> Arguing that you don't care about the right to privacy because you have  nothing to hide is no different than saying you don't care about free  speech because you have nothing to say. -Edward Snowden


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> beste aussage


Wetten man findet irgendwas auf dem PC was für jemanden ungünstig ist, das zu veröffentlichen?^^ 
Und das müssen keine Fetisch-Schmuddelfilme sein. Gewisse Informationen sind einfach Privatsache.


----------



## Salanto (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eh nur meinen Browser verlauf zu verbergen... achne den hat Google eh schon  ! Klar sowas Risiken für die Datensicherheit mit,aber solange nicht genau Nachgewiesen wurde was das Ding so treibt,würde ich jetzt nicht so eine Panik Welle schieben...


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kanns zwar ganz gut eingrenzen dass es (noch) keine Überhand nimmt wenn man die ganz bösen Dinge meidet (und sich beispielsweise von sozialen Netzwerken fernhält) aber prinzipiell wird heutzutage von allem und jedem Daten gesammelt bis der Arzt kommt.



Mit der neuen Gesundheitskarte werden aber auch dort noch reichlich Daten gesammelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2016)

Das Ding als solches ist ja nicht wirklich neu und wenn man sich schützen will oder muss dann bleibt einem nur es wie in der Urzeit zu machen und bei Nichtnutzung den Stecker zu ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wetten man findet irgendwas auf dem PC was für jemanden ungünstig ist, das zu veröffentlichen?^^
> Und das müssen keine Fetisch-Schmuddelfilme sein. Gewisse Informationen sind einfach Privatsache.



Mit X-Ways o.ä. findet man recht schnell alles mögliche auf der Platte. Wir haben im Praktikum schon ein paar mal damit Images analysiert. Allerdings sind die Lizenzen mit 1600€/Jahr sauteuer.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juni 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: sollte das so stimmen, werde ich umgehend auf AMD umsteigen, völlig egal ob Zen noch dauert.. nicht mit mir!


Dann hast du das gleiche bei AMD...
AMD ist genauso wie Intel ein amerikanischer Konzern und daher gilt der Patriot Act auch für AMD...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (17. Juni 2016)

Salanto schrieb:


> Ich hab eh nur meinen Browser verlauf zu verbergen... achne den hat Google eh schon  !


Solange IPv4 genutzt wird, du dich nirgends anmeldest und Cookies löscht, bist du quasi anonym.


----------



## flotus1 (17. Juni 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.



Müsste ich eine Top-10 der dümmsten Aussagen erstellen die ich jemals im Internet gelesen habe: das hier wäre gesetzt.
Kopf -> Wand -> repeat


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft das ändert was an der Situation?
> Es ist völlig wurscht welche Hardware und welche Software du verwendest - sobald der PC mit dem Internet verbunden ist können entsprechende Gruppen/Organisationen zugreifen wenn sie es wollen. Die einzige Methode davor sicher zu sein ist das LAN-Kabel zu ziehen und alle W-LAN-Module zu zerstören (nicht: nur abschalten...). Das ist seit vielen vielen Jahren so (es hat einen Grund, warum WIRKLICH wichtige Systeme naturgemäß physikalisch keinen Internetzugang haben), von daher überrascht mich dieses Detail jetzt eigentlich kein bisschen.



Wenn es nicht primär darum geht das System zu manipulieren sondern "nur" darum geht Daten abzugreifen ist man selbst damit nicht unbedingt zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite siehe Van-Eck-Phreaking...


----------



## mad-onion (17. Juni 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja sowas von Wurst. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.


Dann zieh doch einfach mal Images von all deinen an der Rechner angeschlossenen Datenspeichern und stelle die der Öffentlichkeit zum Download bereit, am besten täglich aktualisiert... 
Mal sehen wie schnell deine Accounts bei Steam, Uplay, email, banking, facebook, messengern usw. zu Zwecken genutzt werden, die deinem Gusto definitiv nicht entsprechen werden.
Vielleicht unterhalten sich ja Terroristen über deinen fb-Account miteinander und du bekommst plötzlich viel Besuch, der nichtmal anklopft sonder quasi mit der Tür ins Haus fällt, oder du erfährst von deiner Bank dass du soeben in Russland 5000€ am Geldautomaten gezogen hast, ohne dabei gewesen zu sein. Vielleicht klaut dir aber auch nur einfach jemand deinen Steam-Account.. Sicher ist, es gibt immer etwas verwertbares zu finden.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Juni 2016)

Das die Management Engine eine potenzielle Schwachstelle ist, ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt. Allerdings gibt es kein Exploit, jedenfalls ist es nicht bekannt.
Ich für meinen Teil verstehe nicht, warum dieser Thread immer noch nicht gehörig überarbeitet oder gelöscht wurde, da die Informationen irreführend und schlichtweg falsch sind. Vor allem der Titel auf Bild-Niveau, inkl. plenken, macht mich fertig.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist wohl mindestens seit der Core2-Generation im Die einer *"jeden" Intel x86-CPU* ein für User unzugänglicher und nach der Core2-Generation nicht mehr deaktivierbarer weiterer Prozessor integriert, der selbst im Sleep-Modus noch aktiv ist.


So kann ich meinen REchner per WOL aus dem "Shutdown" Zustand starten. Sehr praktisch sowas .


> Er soll einen Remotezugriff auf sämtlichen an das System angeschlossenen Speicher haben und eine eigene TCP/IP Anbindung haben, die an jeder Firewall vorbeikommt weil nichtmal die eigentliche CPU mitbekommt was das kleine Teufelchen so treibt.


An jeder SW Firewall die auf dem selben Rechner läuft  . Meinen/Einen Router interessiert das einen Dreck welche Hardwareeinheit gerade über IP  rein oder raus will: Wenn er das nicht will darf und kann sie nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2016)

Da ich denke, das das Thema schon letzte Woche abschließend geklärt wurde und hier recht viel rumgespammt wurde, mach ich hier mal zu.


----------

